

Xkcd comic about 2048 game - ulam2
http://xkcd.com/1344/

======
013
Remind me of this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect)
Got this with both 2048 and playing tetris a while ago.

~~~
davidgerard
I got it playing Tetris at work and Lode Runner at home (hey, it was 1994).
Those were _weird_ dreams.

~~~
ulam2
Ya, right. Lode Runner gave me the habit of looking for nearest exits wherever
i go..

